# Post CPMA Exam Practice



## lcarlson@uwp.washington.edu (May 31, 2017)

I've passed my CPMA exam and I'm now officially credentialed as a CPMA, however in my current position I am just coding. Is there a resource I can use to get practice at auditing that will increase my experience/knowledge while I look for an auditing position?


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jun 10, 2017)

There isn't a lot of "auditing" practice out there, however, I would recommend the following:

AAPC's Practicode for Experienced Coders:  https://www.aapc.com/practicode/practicode-modules.aspx
NAMAS:  http://namas.co/education/

Hope that helps!


----------



## twdevore (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm currently studying for the CPMA. What's your experience in coding? I've been doing this for a very long time but I'm finding items in the test that I haven't encountered in my years of working. It may be the difference between AAPC and AHIMA's teaching. I'm not sure. I have a credential from each. Did you find the exam terribly difficult? 

If you're working in a place where you have access to coders/auditors, you might reach out to see if they could help you and give you practice. Going to the local chapter meetings might be a good place to find someone that could help mentor you as well. Good Luck!


----------

